# Rio de Janeiro (downtown, skyline, cityscapes)



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

*These pics are from Downtown Rio de Janeiro* *( some by myself, some thanks to my cousin Marcelo )*































*This is Petrobras Building , Brazil´s oil company*


















































*Two Cathedrals : Prebisterian Cathedral in foreground , Catholic Cathedral in background :*










*Catholic Cathedral:*















































































*an antique part of downtown Rio :*




























































*The building at right, with " Prefeitura www.rio.rj.gov.br " , is Rio´s Town House:




























































I hope you have enjoyed   !

 :runaway:  :runaway:  :runaway:  :runaway:  :runaway:*


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice shots ! Rio de Janeiro is always full of imagination.....


----------



## Samurai Guaraní (Dec 20, 2005)

*Eu estive la...*

Haven't most beatiful city. From my point of view is a better city of the world at this moment, because is not only a big city..., is nature, is fun, is sport, is many thinks at the same moment...

Wonderful RIO...


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks, guys...Rio is really all that: full of imagination, a big city, beautiful nature, much fun, sports, many things...


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

rio is unique,it cannot be compared to other cities.
rio is in a league of its own
i wish i could visit rio one day....


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

very, very nice!


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

what a nice mixture of nice and crappy buildings.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

^^LOL..Actually they all look reasonable in these.Anway i love how that one huge office building is literally on a hill.Rio is always cool.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Rene Nunez said:


> i love how that one huge office building is literally on a hill.


It WAS a hill, but around the 60´s they put the hill down and constructed those buildings !


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

lovely city, thx.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, Wigo !


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

sensational, vibrant. hats off to the kingdom of football!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks you all, guys!


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice photos! kay:


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks, BSB !


----------



## Antonio J Paixao (Jul 20, 2012)

Great job Luis_RiodeJaneiro!!!!! 
Beautiful photos, beautiful city, beautiful buildings, beautiful and great people. I Love Rio!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Vista Nocturna. Río de Janeiro. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro mini-series continues by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr

Colorfull sunrise by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Corpo de Bombeiros 1 by PLINIO LEAL, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro downtown Mini-series: Best study room you'll ever see by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr

Igreja de São José, Palácio Tiradentes (ALERJ) e Paço Imperial, ao fundo, Ilha Fiscal e Ponte Rio-Niteroi by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------

